# AAAAAAAAGHHHH! AGFJHUIOEWAHGNRAIOVH#@T%!H$#!



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

(I don't know where I'm going with this, I just have to rant)

God...so my dad, in an attempt to affirm that he has the answer to what I should do with my life, is nonstop persuading me to join the Navy or the Marines. (Oh, why not the Army/Air Force/Coast Guard? Hell if I know. I can tell you one thing, he doesn't know either. My dad is farther from the military than Clinton was in the late 60s.)

Ok. First off...me? military? Totally not my thing. None of it interests me. None of it motivates me, and with the current stuff going on in I-FREAKIN-RAQ, I kind of don't want to sign myself over to the government. Especially because I am not necessarily for the war.

Second of all, where the fuck does he get off on that this is a good idea? He has never had any military interest. In fact, the only emotion my dad has ever displayed towards the military was when he wanted to courtmartial my mom's husbad because they had an affair on him. He never went to 'nam (he was partially deaf, but I know him and there is no way he would have gone anyway.)

Still, he won't stop trying to convince me to join. He won't shut up about it. I tell him "no, I am against it" and then he gets mad and says "you always trash my advice." yeah. He decided that since I don't want to enlist in an ALREADY CONTROVERSIAL CAREER CHOICE, that means I always trash any suggestion he has to say.

Well, I guess I'll wait 'till his mom gets home. Because I have the perfect weapon, a Jewish Grandmother (JG). No way would a JG EVER approve of anyone in the family doing anything that could get them hurt, be it using a can opener, driving past 7 PM, or risking getting their head blasted off in the Middle East or elsewhere.

I'm a 23 year old female, I am so sensitive to any kind of blood or injury that I can't even watch movies with the slightest bit of gore, I have no interest in engineering/machines/math/science-type stuff, I have no interest in SIGNING OFF ALL MY RIGHTS AS AN AMERICAN CITIZEN (I keep trying to tell dad that), etc.

ok. off to bitch to the grandma and start a cloud of family drama that will successfully take the attention off of my real issues for a while.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

hell no

i don't date guys half my age

yep...no 12 year olds for me


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Alright, thought of a very simple way for you to get yourself out of this one.

Listen carefully, I shall write this only once:

Shoot yourself in the foot.

Okay, that's all taken care of, glad I was able to help, no need to thank me.

e


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Why is everyone so nasty to person3? Be nice.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

mcsiegs said:


> Why is everyone so nasty to person3? Be nice.


It was a _joke_.

We like to kid.

e


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

sounds like a decent idea. Can't be a SEAL with a big hole in your foot. But I kind of want to walk and stuff, still. Keeps me in halfway decent (if that) shape.

NEXT!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2005)

Dear Leutinent Melissa, (grin)
Okay.
Now stand at attention and listen up here, young cadet.

Here is the larger problem: clearly, you are NOT military material, (pause for long laughter from all involved, especially you). You know you are not going to join the army. This is a non-issue.

The REALITY (I know you are not familiar with this entity but I keep trying to introduce you) is that your dad is ALWAYS going to say things that you hate. He is always going to somehow misunderstand you and your needs and sometimes, just to make matters more confusing, he will get it RIGHT and really say things and do things that make you feel "seen" and loved.

Then he will screw up again.

Just like everyone else you will ever know and love.

People are not as attuned to us as we wish. Nor are we, despite our convictions otherwise, as attuned to them as they wish.

The continual hitting of one's head against the brick wall of reality is never going to hurt less or achieve anything.

people can be idiots. Let them live and don't take it so hard.

Love you,
at ease, please, (grin)

J


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

...

i get it


----------

